# New Holland



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with a NH TL 100 A? Its about 80 hp, made in Italy. There is one for sale in our area with 2000 hours about 8 or so years old. Might be OK for the 200 or so hours per year that we would need it for. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a tl 115 and it was a purty decent tractor, how much? 2- wheel or mfwd?


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a TL 90. Only problems have been a poorly formed hydraulic line when new that leaked at the connection near the rear axle, replaced under warranty: and the rapid lift on the fender for the three point hitch has a bad sensor/controller under the rear trans cover. About a days worth of work, may be more, to replace a <$100 part. Hitch works fine with the levers. Tractor is 11 years old with about 2000 hours.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FCF said:


> Have a TL 90. Only problems have been a poorly formed hydraulic line when new that leaked at the connection near the rear axle, replaced under warranty: and the rapid lift on the fender for the three point hitch has a bad sensor/controller under the rear trans cover. About a days worth of work, may be more, to replace a <$100 part. Hitch works fine with the levers. Tractor is 11 years old with about 2000 hours.


One thing I miss on the new holland was the rapid lift lever.....


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a TL100A has worked fine for me . Bought it used with around 1000 hours on it ,now has 3800 hours . I've had it for 5 or 6 years . Only real problem was a switch on the clutch was going bad causing us some problems . Took a dealer couple of time to figure it out , mostly because it was intermittent problem instead of just quitting .

When I first got it used it for pretty much everything mowing with a 1431 , rolling and small square baling . Last year bought a used TS130A that has taken most of those jobs . Started using the 100 on Steffen grabber .


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Seems like a decent tractor. We always have gone with TS series instead of TL's because the cab platform is a layed out a little nicer...more user friendly. For the 200 or so hours a year you'll put on it, I'd think it would be a good fit. Good luck.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for thoughts. I was not really expecting much response to this. It is a 2wd with cab. They are asking 26k for it. I will be using it on the haybine and baler. I am thinking of a bigger haybine but pretty well need 1000 rpm to trade up, so need a bit bigger tractor first. Thats how one thing leads to another. Anyway, we have been having lots of fun for the last 20 years or so may as well enjoy ourselves.


----------

